# Cutting An Opening In An Exterior Wall



## dbone (Nov 2, 2007)

hello,

I want to cut a window opening in an exterior wall.  I'm good with the header size. The concern is that there is a 2x6 cross member running from the top corner of the wall down to a stud at the middle of the of the wall.  there is another one on the other side of the wall running down to the bottom the a stud, two over.  The exterior of the studs are notched out so that the 2x6 is flush with the stud on the outside.  I understand that this 2x6 is to add horizontal support to the structure---------- can i cut this to put in a window?  I will put 1/2 plywood shearing on the inside of the wall as a subsitue to cutting the 2x6------- anyone out there know what i'm trying to do? and am I ok to do this??

dave


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome...  Seeing as how you live in CA...home of the earth quake, I would have to say no. Then of course you could use what is called a shear wall. It is a premanufactured wall to give you the shear you may need . Try www.simpson strongtie or better yet contact your local building dept and ask if they want an engineers report for your area. 
I wish it was cut and dry ...there are to many unknowns to give you a cut it or not answer. 

That's why there are experts ...out standing in a field...or something like that. 

Let us know ....


----------

